
Paperspace (YC W15) launches 1.0 public availability, raises $4M - garry
https://techcrunch.com/2016/10/04/yc-grad-paperspace-gets-4m-series-a-to-disrupt-virtual-desktops/
======
jrgoodner
Super excited for public launch - We've used it extensively and Paperspace is
an excellent product

